# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Giao lưu kết bạn gần xa

## wapa

mình ở 4rum CNTT Cà Mau http://dditcm.net 

rất mong đc làm quen với các bạn gần xa

----------


## HSCompany

chào bạn, nếu kết bạn xin add nick : anhkhoa03012011 nhớ gửi lời nhắn trước khi add nick của mình nha

----------

